# Sears custom 8e



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Got a chance to make a offer on a 68 sears custom 8e with a snow blower And wheel weights for 225, my questions are will I get away snow blowing with this combo on a hill like driveway? And are they capable potential all around workhorse tractors? Thanks in advance


----------



## tommgeorge10 (Jul 30, 2013)

Very capable, But if it is the briggs dont push it too hard, I put a 12hp tecumski on mine and it is a horse, those aluminum Briggs just dose not have a lot of tork, keep it reved and dont bog it and it will be fine


----------

